# 2,5 Zoll PATA Festplatten



## SebastianJ (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab vor kurzem 2 Notebook Festplatten im 2,5 Zoll
Format bekommen. Und da sie zusammen 160 GB haben 
dachte ich mir das ich sie mir in mein PC einbaue 
und dafür werde ich mir wahrscheinlich diesen Adapter
kaufen:

Delock HDD Adapter 6,4 cm auf 3,5Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Auf den HDDs sollen nur ausgelagerte Daten unterschlupf finden.
Jedoch würde ich gerne wissen wie schnell die Datenübertragung ist,
aber irgendwie finde ich nichts zu dem Standard ATAPI 44 .
Vllt. kann mir ja einer von euch helfen.

Basti


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2011)

ATAPI 44 ist nur der Name der Steckerform für die 2,5" Platten, diese haben 44 anstatt der normalen 40 Pins von normalen PATA-Steckern, da hier gleich noch die Versorgungsspannung mit eingespeißt wird. Der eigentliche DMA-Modus hängt dann eigentlich nur von der Platte und dem Mainboard ab, allzu schnell werden die Platten aber nicht sein, hängt natürlich außerdem noch von der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit ab, würde jetzt tollkühner weise auf 30-50MB/s tippen.


----------



## SebastianJ (28. Oktober 2011)

Also danke erst mal für deine schnelle Antwort 
Mir war schon klar das die nicht so schnell ist wie SATA
aber ich konnte halt auf der Festplatte nix finden außer
das sie mit 5200 rpm läuft.
Soll ja auch nur zum auslagern sein und für umsonst kann man
ja über sowas eigentlich nicht merkern auch wenn  sie etwas 
älter sind


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Oktober 2011)

Solange sie laufen, ihre Daten sicher behalten und nur als Datenlager dienen braucht man keine 100+ MB/s, da sind ein paar rpm weniger meiner Meinung nach sogar besser, da leiser und energiesparender. Ich glaube die 2,5" Platten waren früher nicht so gut beschildert, war zumindest auch so bei denen die ich in der Hand hatte, außer rpm und Produktionsdatum stand da meist nix^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

So wie ich das sehe ist der Aufwand umsonst, dein Board hat keinen IDE Port wo man die Platten anklemmen könnte. Damit dürfte die Aktion gestorben sein wenn es das Board aus der Signatur ist. Bei der Plattengröße würde ich noch auf einen sehr langsamen UDMA Modus tippen der vielleicht max. die Hälfte des S ATA Standards bietet und dann kommt auch noch der langsame Speed der Platte dazu. Ich glaube die Daten auf einen Zettel schreiben würde schneller gehen


----------



## SebastianJ (29. Oktober 2011)

@Dr Bakterius 

Ich besitze noch einen zweit PC der nur für Office
und für die Arbeit ist.
In dem Arbeitet ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2,71 Ghz, ein N68C-S UCC und 4 GB DDR2.
Auf dem Board sollen die Platten angeschlossen werden.

@euMelBeumel

Die Platten sind wirklich schlecht beschrieben.
Dafür ist aber ganz groß erklärt wie die Jumper setzten soll!


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Oktober 2011)

Achja das Jumpern, Master und Slave und so - waren das noch Zeiten...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

OK da ist ein P ATA Kanal vorhanden, im Vorfeld erwähnt hätte es den Kommentar erspart. Mußt du es halt mal probieren, und ca 6 Taler bringen einen ja nicht ins Armenhaus


----------

